# let me know what you think of my first mounts



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

These are my first mounts of any sort,let me know what you think
















































are they fit to be shown in public.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I think they all look pretty darn good. The bluegill and redear seem a little over painted but all in all they look good. I've seen 20+ year taxi's that can't do that good. I would display them proudly!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

pretty darn nice!


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

They look very nice, Just love those pan fish mounts...


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

They look good to me......Just doing it for a hobby?...or going into business?.....Mack


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You really shouldn't post stuff like that. 

To many people with an interest will see this and end up dumping hundreds into mounting tools and not produce results like that on their first, third or even 15th attempt! Sorta like how those infomercials make everything look so easy! I can tell you've had some serious hands on time with an air brush.
I have always said that the easiest thing to do in Taxidermy is to mount a fish. The hardest thing to do is to airbrush one and not have it look painted.

Great job!

Mitch


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you want a critique or just a thumbs up or thumbs down? I can PM with some things I see if you like.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I would say your off to a great start. I have seen a ton of fish mounts by seasoned taxis that look not near that good. Keep it up.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I would also add that the sunfish/bluegill species are some of the toughest to paint. My first were not even close to that. you are off to a great start.


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replys,its just a hobbie not looking to open a business.I just decided to start doing my own.I agree the sunfish are over painted the blue gill was my first I used the wrong fin backing so I had to paint heavy on the fins to cover.Dux dog any critique you want to give is fine by me.Thanks again.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Those aer very nice, good work.

What would a mount like that cost someone? Also, can that be done off of a good set of pictures from an outing, or do you need the actual fish to get it right.


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

For your first mounts, you did a hell of a job. I would be proud of those for sure.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't believe that these are your first mounts. not going to buy it.


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

They really are my first,Frantz I have no idea what it would cost.Someone would have to be really skilled to pull off a replica of crappie I think.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

They all look like replicas to me.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I am no expert but I think that you did a great job. I wish I could do taxidermy. Or at least watch someone that knows.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

For your first time they look awesome!!!!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

very nice . i hope you enjoyed doing them as much as i have looking at them.
and a sugjestion, how about a catfish/ don;t see many of them, or a carp.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

those look great


----------



## AmyHunter (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I think that they look great.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice mounts. But lets see you stick the dismount...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice Job, congratulations.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Those look great!!


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice work, especially the painting. Have seen a lot of professional work that was not as good as yours.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice work


----------

